# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Chuck Norris Mode Ne Windows 7!

## Force-Intruder

Chuck Norris godet serisht.

Krijimi i nje folder-i te ri, te emertuar si me poshte :

*Chuck Norris.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}*

gjeneron nje ikone te re dhe krijon nje panel kontrolli super te avancuar.
Kontroll i plote i vecorive te sistemit. 

Funksionon edhe ne Vista 32 sipas fjaleve.

Chuck ngelet Chuck gjithmone.

----------


## Apollyon

> Chuck Norris godet serisht.


Mjafton te shohesh ca u be ne Gerdec.

Chuck Norris tani ne bluze ka te shkruar "Chuck was here" edhe ne sfond eshte bomba qe plasi ne Gerdec.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Mjafton te shohesh ca u be ne Gerdec.
> 
> Chuck Norris tani ne bluze ka te shkruar "Chuck was here" edhe ne sfond eshte bomba qe plasi ne Gerdec.


Mos me thuaj qe Chuck ishte duke u lare te pishinat ne Tirane,dhe kur u hodha nga trampolina qe ra ne toke,u be gjithe ajo katastrofe ne Gerdec ?

lol

----------


## Apollyon

> Mos me thuaj qe Chuck ishte duke u lare te pishinat ne Tirane,dhe kur u hodha nga trampolina qe ra ne toke,u be gjithe ajo katastrofe ne Gerdec ?
> 
> lol


Jo me jo.. po ate dite Chuck ishte ftuar per dreke ne nje shtepi modeste shqiptare, e cila i nxori per te ngrene GROSHE si ushqim tradicional tipik shqiptar!

Edhe u pa ca ndodhi, ska nevoje per komente te metejshme!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Jo me jo.. po ate dite Chuck ishte ftuar per dreke ne nje shtepi modeste shqiptare, e cila i nxori per te ngrene GROSHE si ushqim tradicional tipik shqiptar!
> 
> Edhe u pa ca ndodhi, ska nevoje per komente te metejshme!


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: .
Per Big Bang cu tha,qe kishte mbaruar tenxheren me fasule chuck ate dite ?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Jo me jo.. po ate dite Chuck ishte ftuar per dreke ne nje shtepi modeste shqiptare, e cila i nxori per te ngrene GROSHE si ushqim tradicional tipik shqiptar!
> 
> Edhe u pa ca ndodhi, ska nevoje per komente te metejshme!


hahahahahahahaha

----------


## evalt

> Chuck Norris godet serisht.
> 
> Krijimi i nje folder-i te ri, te emertuar si me poshte :
> 
> *Chuck Norris.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}*
> 
> gjeneron nje ikone te re dhe krijon nje panel kontrolli super te avancuar.
> Kontroll i plote i vecorive te sistemit. 
> 
> ...


kete lajm ku e gjete aman....
ky mod i windows-it esht i mundur por aman nuk ka te bej fare  me Chuck Norris.

nese e bere per te terhequr vemendien, ja arrite qellimit

----------


## Force-Intruder

Po kjo mode (qe nuk quhet "mod" si fillim po "mode" se ka ndryshim thelbesor) eshte i mundur... 32 bit kryesisht, se 64 ka raportuar probleme crash ne system.

Tani per sa i perket lajmit nuk e gjeta por e sajova. Ti thu nuk ka te beje me Chuckun une them po. Chuck eshte me lart se Zoti.

Po ti kete nuk ke si ta kuptosh... ja ku ke antaret e tjere qe e kapen direkt...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: .
Evalt,koha per te qeshur.
lol

----------


## BlooD_VenoM



----------


## Uke Topalli

> Po kjo mode (qe nuk quhet "mod" si fillim po "mode" se ka ndryshim thelbesor) eshte i mundur... 32 bit kryesisht, se 64 ka raportuar probleme crash ne system.
> 
> Tani per sa i perket lajmit nuk e gjeta por e sajova. Ti thu nuk ka te beje me Chuckun une them po. Chuck eshte me lart se Zoti.
> 
> Po ti kete nuk ke si ta kuptosh... ja ku ke antaret e tjere qe e kapen direkt...


problemet jane raportuar ne versionin e Vista 64 bit, me sa di une Win 7 64 bitesh nuk e ka probleme me kete "folder"

Ne anglisht tingellojne me mire:
"Chuck Norris has already been to Mars; that's why there are no signs of life there."

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Paska cheats edhe per win 7.

----------

